# I forgot to sanitize, am I in trouble?



## analog_kidd (Jun 16, 2012)

So yesterday I transferred a batch I started last week into a secondary. I like to make a little bit extra in the initial must, enough to have a wine bottle or so left over to use for topping up.

I had my carboy all cleaned and sanitized, as well as a small bottle for the topping up portion. However, after I got the carboy filled, I realized I had enough left over to fill a larger bottle. So, I grabbed a bottle from my collection of previously washed in Oxy and rinsed bottles, and I stupidly just started filling it up. I realized about halfway through what I had done, and figured the damage was already done, so I just filled it up. I still had enough extra to fill up one of my small (and sanitized) topping up bottles, so all is not lost.

Now, the question is, will the wine in the unsanitized bottle be OK to use in topping up, or should I just toss it out? Can it be saved now by adding a campden tablet? It is still fermenting. The SG was 1.010 yesterday morning.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 16, 2012)

wellin my opinion, from the Dark side of the Moon is, yes, no, ys no./


----------



## Julie (Jun 16, 2012)

analog_kidd said:


> So yesterday I transferred a batch I started last week into a secondary. I like to make a little bit extra in the initial must, enough to have a wine bottle or so left over to use for topping up.
> 
> I had my carboy all cleaned and sanitized, as well as a small bottle for the topping up portion. However, after I got the carboy filled, I realized I had enough left over to fill a larger bottle. So, I grabbed a bottle from my collection of previously washed in Oxy and rinsed bottles, and I stupidly just started filling it up. I realized about halfway through what I had done, and figured the damage was already done, so I just filled it up. I still had enough extra to fill up one of my small (and sanitized) topping up bottles, so all is not lost.
> 
> Now, the question is, will the wine in the unsanitized bottle be OK to use in topping up, or should I just toss it out? Can it be saved now by adding a campden tablet? It is still fermenting. The SG was 1.010 yesterday morning.


 
You will be find, the jug was kinda sorta santized, lol, wine is more forgiving than you really think it is.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 19, 2012)

*YES,* you are in trouble. You are* grounded* for the week! 


Not really. Julie's right, it'll be fine.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jun 19, 2012)

Cork it and send it to me. I'll try it and let you know if you're in trouble. PM me for the address to ship it to.


----------



## WildBill (Jun 20, 2012)

That's the bottle I always look forward to. The taster.... I would also put it in to top up and not worry about it.


----------



## analog_kidd (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. Very reassuring. The good news for me is that this wine already looks really clear. I don't think I'll have to top off much at all. In fact I think I'll bottle it in the next week or so while I'm on vacation.


----------

